# How to get TV sound through home theater system



## IChase

Greetings to all and allow me to thank you ahead of time for your help. 
I am completely new to the high tech world of Plasma TVs and home theater.
I just bought and have installed a SAMSUNG 50" Plasma 1080P TV PN50B650 as well as a SAMSUNG DVD Home theater system HT-2320. I have the DVD player connected to my TV via an HDMI cable. I have the speakers plugged into the back of the DVD player. When I play a DVD I get sound from all the speakers that are installed but what I can't figure out is how to get the sound from the TV (lets say I am watching FOX NEWS or something) to play through the home theater speakers. I went into settings on the TV and switched it from TV Speaker to External Speaker but that did not work.
I am sure it is something simple that I am missing and I have been reading both the TV manual as well as the home theater manual with no luck.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr

Welcome to TSF. We're glad to help. :wave:

I could not find the HT2320 on Samsung's site so can't say for sure but if it has a jack on the rear labled "Optical Digital Input" (or close to that) you're in like flint. You'll buy a TOSLINK cable at any electronics store and connect it between that plug and the similar plug on the TV. It should then send the audio out to the HT.

If it doesn't have a optical input the best you'll do is run a stereo cable from the "Audio Out R/L" of the TV to the corresponding input on the HT. The resulting sound will not be true surround because that requires a digital signal for decoding into the various parts.

If the HT has neither of these inputs - take it back and get something that has a digital input.


----------

